# not new but just got the old camper mot'd so now legal to use



## gagie (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi All

Been a member for a while but just got my old camper I bought back on the road. Looking forward to getting some wild camping done, already spent a couple of nights in it but need to get a better leisure battery. Not as cute as the ambulance on tv but at least a bit more practicle and cheaper so far. I'm up in the central belt of scotland and keen to hear from others in this area as to good locations, I dont want to spend to much on fuel as I'm a cheapskate. I've got a 1986 eddlis autostratus which has a 2.5ltr diesel fitted, seems to run well enough it so far. It's a little tatty oedn the out side but decent inside and once I've finnished fixing it up will hopefully do for a while. Can't believe it passed the mot with no advisories but no doubt there will be some teething problems to contend with. The electrics where a bit heath robinson, a load of relays inside the engine bay which where on and draining the battery. It seemed to be to do with the lights and the glow plugs, so now fixed the lights and the glow plugs operate manually by a switch fitted to dash.
So looking forward to getting plenty of camping done and hopefully meet a fellow members in the future (prob when the weather gets a bit better).

Gary


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi gagie, have fun! :wave:


----------



## MaryMC (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello Gary:wave:


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi enjoy, it doesn't matter what you have as long as you are comfortable with it and it goes - I loved our Freda but as Ron was the driver she had difficulty with hills and as I want to do Scotland then we needed something with more pull. Also our new Batmobile has a loo which for the over 60's becomes more of a necessity


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome,It's great when you fix your own motor up.


----------



## onion (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi gagie & welcom :have fun:u said yr from the central belt where from I'm in nr Motherwell .


----------



## gagie (Oct 28, 2013)

*Thanks for the warm welcome*

Hi All

Thanks for such a warm welcome, I thought I would just add some extra information. I live on a dairy farm near strathaven work in Bellshill so anyone local please get in touch or even if not local. Will likely have to do plenty of diy on the camper as I've a few small leaks but will look at the forums and see where to start a chat for such things.

Thanks again to all

Gary


----------



## onion (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi mate I'm in cleland & work in Mossend got a fiat docato 2.8 ecovip 7 2001 anything I can help u with just give me a shout .


----------



## shawbags (Oct 28, 2013)

gagie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been a member for a while but just got my old camper I bought back on the road. Looking forward to getting some wild camping done, already spent a couple of nights in it but need to get a better leisure battery. Not as cute as the ambulance on tv but at least a bit more practicle and cheaper so far. I'm up in the central belt of scotland and keen to hear from others in this area as to good locations, I dont want to spend to much on fuel as I'm a cheapskate. I've got a 1986 eddlis autostratus which has a 2.5ltr diesel fitted, seems to run well enough it so far. It's a little tatty oedn the out side but decent inside and once I've finnished fixing it up will hopefully do for a while. Can't believe it passed the mot with no advisories but no doubt there will be some teething problems to contend with. The electrics where a bit heath robinson, a load of relays inside the engine bay which where on and draining the battery. It seemed to be to do with the lights and the glow plugs, so now fixed the lights and the glow plugs operate manually by a switch fitted to dash.
> So looking forward to getting plenty of camping done and hopefully meet a fellow members in the future (prob when the weather gets a bit better).
> ...



I had the same motorhome 11 years ago ,it was a 1985 and i ended up living in it in Ibiza and later altea north of benidorm ,it ran great giving about 26 MPG thats fully loaded,does your liesure battery charge from the site hook up because mine did'nt and i read that some of them did not have a built in charger, glad to see your back on the road ,have fun,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## gagie (Oct 31, 2013)

shawbags said:


> I had the same motorhome 11 years ago ,it was a 1985 and i ended up living in it in Ibiza and later altea north of benidorm ,it ran great giving about 26 MPG thats fully loaded,does your liesure battery charge from the site hook up because mine did'nt and i read that some of them did not have a built in charger, glad to see your back on the road ,have fun,cheers Shawbags.



Funny you should mention that issue as I was looking into that last week, I've opened the zig unit thing as I had to reconnect the wiring. There is a switch that set's charging from either the car or site and I don't think either work for charging the internal battery. There is a little circuit board in there but not sure what it does, I put and amp meter on the battery when connected to site and it looked like the battery was receiving 4amps so maybe it is charging but very slow mind you I was just using an ordinary car battery at the time.
I've noticed that even though I've only done a few small runs it looks like its not greedy on the fuel, will be doing a run to Newcastle this weekend and will interesting to see what mpg we get on a long steady run. Now I know where to find an expert on this model I'll be sure to keep your contact details handy lol.
Cheers
Gary


----------



## gagie (Oct 31, 2013)

onion said:


> Hi mate I'm in cleland & work in Mossend got a fiat docato 2.8 ecovip 7 2001 anything I can help u with just give me a shout .


Many thanks for the offer will keep you in mind as no doubt I will have a few issue as it is a bit on the old side like myself

Cheers

Gary


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 31, 2013)

welocme pleased it passed there is more information than you will ever need on here in some form or shape just ask and we are more than glad to help outthen some othere member will add there knowledge to to vast pool that is on here


----------



## findochtyphil (Oct 31, 2013)

*Me too!*

Hi gagie, like you l purchased a 92 Talbot Bedouin 2.5 diesel at the beggining of the year,off an old couple who had really looked after it. By the sound of it on the forums most owners of motorhomes do just that. We hail from the Moray coast,where the sun alway's Shine's and the midges are non existant. The posts on here are really good about w/camping in the highlands,we've checked out quite a few,plus some good CC sites. As a lot of the other guy's have said if you need any advice I'll oblige if l can,I've been an engineer for the past 43 years in some shape or form. Happy motoring.


----------



## kentait (Oct 31, 2013)

*hello*

hi gary, i'm fairly near you in glasgow southside, just out of east kilbride. i have a mazda bongo
regards, ken


----------



## AuldTam (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Gary :wave:

I'm in Glasgow...maybe all the members from our neck of the woods should have a local meet sometime.


----------



## shawbags (Nov 8, 2013)

gagie said:


> Funny you should mention that issue as I was looking into that last week, I've opened the zig unit thing as I had to reconnect the wiring. There is a switch that set's charging from either the car or site and I don't think either work for charging the internal battery. There is a little circuit board in there but not sure what it does, I put and amp meter on the battery when connected to site and it looked like the battery was receiving 4amps so maybe it is charging but very slow mind you I was just using an ordinary car battery at the time.
> I've noticed that even though I've only done a few small runs it looks like its not greedy on the fuel, will be doing a run to Newcastle this weekend and will interesting to see what mpg we get on a long steady run. Now I know where to find an expert on this model I'll be sure to keep your contact details handy lol.
> Cheers
> Gary



sorry for delay in reply ,I ran mine at about 60 mph on the motorway if you run it at 55mph you will probably do better ,mine had done 78,000 and i had to have the gearbox reconed apart from that it did me proud,only lost about £200 when i sold it 18 months later :cheers:.


----------



## johnmac185 (Nov 8, 2013)

AuldTam said:


> Hi Gary :wave:
> 
> I'm in Glasgow...maybe all the members from our neck of the woods should have a local meet sometime.



Good idea Tam,,i'm at Overtown nr Wishaw,,game for any meets in the area
if anybody feels like arranging it,,,John


----------



## fairytooth (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello and :welcome::have fun:


----------



## onion (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi campers I'm up for a meet as we'll I'm in cleland, just fitting a 2nd battery under pas seat & a couple of ods&bobs so will be good to test it:camper:


----------

